# Helius RC - wer hat schon eines bekommen?



## bardenberger (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

zur Zeit warte ich sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung meines RC's ... angekündigt war der Bau für KW 21, noch ist aber nichts beim Händler meines Vertrauens angekommen.  

Vielleicht ist unter euch ja schon der ein oder andere Glückliche und könnte hier mal von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Interessant wäre auch zu erfahren welche Ausstattung verbaut bzw. geplant ist.

Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## Jack22001 (3. Juni 2008)

in der helius galerie hab ich die tage eins gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneibsteinhau (4. Juni 2008)

Hi
ich habe das RC meiner Frau in die Helius Galerie gestellt. Zudem gibt es Bilder von mir und einem weiteren RC-Besitzer im forum unter gewicht CC oder so ähnlich.
Bilder des ganzen Bikes habe ich noch in der Kamera und muß diese noch hier reinstellen. Testman wartet auch schon drauf. Bin im Verzug.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (10. Juni 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zur Zeit warte ich sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung meines RC's ... angekündigt war der Bau für KW 21, noch ist aber nichts beim Händler meines Vertrauens angekommen.
> 
> ...




Hey, wir haben eins im Laden. Ausgestattet mit DT Swiss Carbon-Gabel, Fulcrum-Laufrädern, X.O / X-9.0-Schaltung, usw. es wiegt ca.10,5kg ohne Pedalen.Du kannst dich gerne draufsetzen (aber nicht dreckig machen).


----------



## bardenberger (10. Juni 2008)

... und, wie fährt es sich?

Schade, dass euer Laden nicht gerade um die Ecke ist 


Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## pati7de (23. Juni 2008)

...auch ich sitze wie auf Kohlen, hat denn niemand ein Bild eines Komplettaufbaues?

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es die rot eloxierten Teile (auf Nicolai hompage) auch in Gold gibt?


----------



## Testmaen (23. Juni 2008)

Ja, die gibts auch in Gold.


----------



## Testmaen (23. Juni 2008)

Hier das besagte RC von "Simonbikes". Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich euer Bike hier poste. Sehr schöne Ausstattung übrigends.

Abgesehen von dem RC in der vorletzten BIKE-Ausgabe und einem Weißen hier im Forum (sehr geile Ausstattung, allerdings sehr kleine Bilder), habe ich auch noch kein aufgebautes gesehen.







weitere Bilder: http://www.simonbikes.de/Nic-hel-RC/Nic-hel-rc1/index.htm


----------



## Wilhelm (15. Juli 2008)

Auf "Light-Bikes.de" gibt es einen aktuellen Bericht von Michael MAAGE zum NICOLAI Helius RC mit einem* 9.964 g* Aufbau (http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/07/14/light-bikes-racing-teambike):

*Light-Bikes Racing Team - Bike*
Kategorie: Light - Bikes,  Light - News | Von: Michael Maage     |         Montag, den 14. Juli 2008




 So unterschiedlich die Fahrer eines Hobby-Racingteams, so unterschiedlich sind meist auch die eingesetzten Bikes. Beim Light-Bikes Racingteam gilt dennoch eine Maxime: Leicht muss es sein und trotzdem eine harte Rennsaison wegstecken kÃ¶nnen. So stelle sich Racingteam Mitglied Carsten BÃ¤lkner ein neues Racefully zusammen, oberste PrioritÃ¤t bei diesem Aufbau: Dauerhaltbarkeit. In Sachen Rahmen kam fÃ¼r Carsten daher nur ein Aluminiumrahmen in Frage. Schlussendlich viel die Wahl auf einen Nicolai Helius RC. Kalle Nicolai - eigentlich alles andere als im Leichtbausektor beheimatet - speckte seinen neuen Fullsuspension-Rahmen mit 90 bis 110mm Federweg auf 2464 Gramm (M) ab. MÃ¶glich wurde dies durch den Einsatz eines leichten Easton Rohrsatz mit ausgefrÃ¤sten Anbauteilen, leichte Gleitlager mit keramikbeschichteten Achsen, einem Titansschrauben-Kit und dem serienmÃ¤Ãigen DT Swiss XR Carbon DÃ¤mpfer. Der mit fÃ¼nf Jahren Garantie versehende Rahmen wurde indes auf Gabeln mit 100mm Federweg ausgelegt - somit perfekt auf die beim Aufbau verwendete Magura Durin 100 Federgabel.




 Besonders sind beim Helius RC nicht nur die Nicolai typischen SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sondern auch kleinste Details wie zum Beispiel die eingesetzten Lagerachsen. Diese werden von Nicolai selbst hergestellt und mit einer Keramikbeschichtung versehen. Die eigentliche Lagerung Ã¼bernehmen hochwertige Iglidur Gleitlager von Igus. Bei den Komponenten griff Carsten unter anderem auf die Sponsoren des Racingteams zurÃ¼ck. Aus dem Sortiment von Tune wurden neben einem Speedneedle Sattel, Tune Princess und SuperKong Naben und einem Tune Bobo Steuersatz, ein Tune Vorbau ausgewÃ¤hlt und mit einem Tune PrÃ¼gel Lenker kombiniert, welcher wie die eingesetzte TLO SattelstÃ¼tze von Stefan Schmolke gefertigt wird.







 Eingespeicht wurden die Naben mit DT Swiss Revolution Speichen und FRM XMD333 Felgen. Die schon erwÃ¤hnte TLO SattelstÃ¼tze von Teamsponsor Schmolke kommt in den AbmaÃen 31.6/370mm auf nur 97 Gramm und wird dabei von einer âCharlieMikeâ Sattelklemme auf AuszugshÃ¶he gehalten.







 Absolut gleichmÃ¤ssige und âdaumennageldickeâ SchweiÃraupen halten das Easton GerÃ¶hr auch bei hÃ¤rtestem Gebrauch an Ort und Stelle, machen optisch einiges her und setzen sich dadurch aus dem immer einheitlicher werdenden Rahmenmarkt deutlich ab.




 Gebremst wird mit Maguras bewÃ¤hrter Marta SL Scheibenbremse, den Gangwechsel erledigen XTR Schaltkomponenten mit Hilfe von Ã¤lteren Sachs Quarz Drehgriffen mit nur 120 Gramm. Die SRAM PC991 HollowPin Kette wird an der Front von RaceFace KettenblÃ¤tter auf der ebenfalls von RaceFace stammenden Deus Kurbeleinheit befÃ¶rdert. Den eigentlichen Kontakt zum Fahrer stellen Time ATAC XS Carbon Titan Pedale mit 271 Gramm her.







 Bei den Reifen griff Carsten zum Black Panther Modell von Team-Reifensponsor Vredestein und kombinierte diese mit Michelin Latex SchlÃ¤uche. Mit Latexmilch gefÃ¼llte Ultraleicht Reifen findet Carsten hingegen zu âbasteligâ, wie er selbst sagt.




 Herausgekommen ist ein unter 10 Kilogramm leichtes Racefullie aus Aluminium welches sich sicher schon auf die ersten Rennen âfreutââ¦
 Die Teileliste:
 Teil - Hersteller & Bezeichnung - Gewicht
Rahmen: Nicolai Helius RC; M; inkl. DT Swiss XR Carbon 2464,0
Gabel: Magura Durin 100 1452,0
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo 78,0
Ahead-Kappe/-Schraube: + Expander Tune Gumgum 13,0
Spacer: Noname 40mm Carbon 23,0
Vorbau: Tune Geiles Teil 110mm 128,0
Lenker: Schmolke / Tune PrÃ¼gel 102,0
Griffe: Ritchey WCS gekÃ¼rzt 22,0
Sattelklemme: Charliemike Carbon 6,0
SattelstÃ¼tze: Schmolke Carbon 96,0
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Marathon 109,0
Schnellspanner: Tune AC16/17 52,0
VR: Nabe (116g); DT Revo; FRM XMD333 Tune Princess Alu 586,0
HR: Nabe (200g); DT Revo; FRM XMD333 Tune Kong Superscharf 672,0
Felgenband: Zefal Gewebe 26,0
SchlÃ¤uche: 2 x Michelin Latex 238,0
Vorderreifen: Vredestein Black Panther 537,0
Hinterreifen: Vredestein Black Panther 541,0
Innenlager: Race Face x-type inkl. Spacer 115,0
Kurbeln: Race Face Deus 548,0
KettenblÃ¤tter RF 104/4fach; 22/32/44 22/43/89
Kettenblattschrauben: Noname Alu 11,0
Pedale: Time ATAC XS Carbon Titan 271,0
Kassette: Shimano XTR 32 219,0
Abschlussring: Shimano XTR 5,0
Kette: SRAM PC991 HollowPin gekÃ¼rzt 267,0
Schaltgriffe: Sachs Quarz 3Ã9 120,0
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow long RD M972 180,0
Umwerfer: Shimano FD M961 145,0
SchaltauÃenhÃ¼llen und ZÃ¼ge: 81,0
Bremsscheibe inkl. Ti-Schrauben Magura Marta SL 160 115,0
Bremsscheibe inkl. Ti-Schrauben Magura Marta SL 160 115,0
Vorderbremse inkl . Alu & Ti-Schrauben Magura Marta SL 224,0
Hinterbremse inkl. Alu & Ti-Schrauben Magura Marta SL 229,0
Fett, geschÃ¤tzte 20,0
*Summe 9964 Gramm*


----------



## 123tool (1. August 2008)

Hi,
Ich fahre das RC ca 1Monat 
Mein Ergebnis  eine Diva ohne Zicken macht immer Lust auf mehr 

Viel Spaß


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

123tool schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahre das RC ca 1Monat
> Mein Ergebnis  eine Diva ohne Zicken macht immer Lust auf mehr
> 
> Viel Spaß



ich hoffe das ich bald, das AM mal fahrn kann 

KW 34 

Danke

Sorry fürn Späm  

Nicolai is geil

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneibsteinhau (8. August 2008)

hier das RC meiner Frau. Das muß Liebe sein!

[





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## c_w (8. August 2008)

Hm... nä, sry, dieses schwarz-weiss isses echt nicht!
Und die roten Farbtupfer machen es definitiv auch nicht besser ^^


----------



## v09 (8. August 2008)

...ich find die Farbkombi auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich glaube das liegt am weissen Hinterbau....wenn er schwarz wäre sehe es m.E. deutlich besser aus.
Kommt Deine Frau eigentlich an die Bremshebel dran? Einstellung sieht merkwürdig aus.


----------



## 123tool (12. August 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen
so sieht ein gepflegtes RC aus 

neulich in Duisbug 24Std Rennen

   


Gruß 123tool


----------



## sluette (12. August 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Hm... nä, sry, dieses schwarz-weiss isses echt nicht!
> Und die roten Farbtupfer machen es definitiv auch nicht besser ^^



volle zustimmung, ich bin von dem ganzen weissen zeugs eh schon genervt.
überlege schon meine 66 wegen der farbe zu verkaufen ;-)...


----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2008)

sl1 ata 2007? wenn ja dann pm an mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (13. August 2008)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> hier das RC meiner Frau. Das muß Liebe sein!
> 
> [
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das Bike bzw. dessen Farben (der Rahmen an sich ist sowieso cool) jedenfalls für eine Frau ziemlich gut; etwas "trendy" vielleicht, aber was soll's. Allerdings würde ich mich nach einer ebenfalls weißen Sattelstütze umsehen (wenn schon denn schon) und den roten Kettenstrebenschutz gegen einen schwarzen tauschen.

corfrimor


----------



## sekt88 (13. August 2008)

Ich habe einen und  mir gefällts überhaupt nicht das die Kabelumschläge auf die Obererseite des Oberröhre sind. 

Sonst sehr zufrieden.


----------



## old_school (17. August 2008)

sekt88 schrieb:


> ...  mir gefällts überhaupt nicht das die Kabelumschläge auf die Obererseite des Oberröhre sind.



Damit hast du den EINZIGEN Kritikpunkt getroffen, hat wohl mit dem Dämpfer zu tun 




Durfte das Helius RC am 16.08.08 in Winterberg testen! Super! Überragend! Genial! Uphill wie Hardtail, sehr gut auch im Wiegetritt, bergab äußerst sicheres Gefühl, Hinterbau macht sich nie (störend) bemerkbar ...


----------



## schneibsteinhau (18. August 2008)

Farbe ist doch immer Geschmackssache. Das sieht jeder anders. Gott sei Dank, denn sonst würden alle Bikes farblich gleich aussehen. Bremshebel und Shifter sehen nur auf dem Bild so komisch aus. Ist mir vorher garnicht aufgefallen. Die Hebel stehen ganz normal, so daß die Finger in einer Linie mit dem Handrücken sind. Die Schelle ist ca. 1cm vom Griff entfernt montiert.


----------



## nuts (18. August 2008)

Bin ebenfalls dieses Helius RC gefahren und muss sagen: Sehr geil!

(Und wenn ich das von einem CC-Bike sage, heißt das was!... Testbericht bald auf www.falllineproductions.blogspot.com )









Gewicht des gezeigten Bikes: 11,47kg (laut auf 10g genauer Fischwaage)


----------



## corfrimor (19. August 2008)

Et voilà, mein neues Touren- und Marathonbike. Wiegt knapp unter 11 Kilo und fährt sich sehr genial!


----------



## nuts (18. September 2008)

wie versprochen hier mein Testbericht (für die Klickfaulen direkt)

Wenn nach vier Tagen Bikepark eine leichte Schönheit mit allerlei feinen Komponenten vor einem steht - wer sagt dann nein? Mir ging es so beim Nicolai Testtag 2008 in Winterberg, als ich in voller Protektorenmontour vor dem Nicolai Helius RC stand. In unschuldigem weiß gehalten, mit Carbon garniert und von einer neuen SID vollendet brachten mich schlanke 11,6kg dazu, mein ebenso leichtes 4x-Race-Hardtail gegen ein CC-Race-Fully zu tauschen und mal wieder ohne Lift den Berg zu erklimmen.

Das Helius RC macht auf den Blick einen vertrauten Eindruck, die Linien sind bekannt und gehören bei Nicolai schon lange zum ausgereiften Inventar (praktisch seit em ersten Nicolai... zumindest seit 1995  ). Die jahrelange Feinarbeit macht sich dann auch gleich bemerkbar, als es auf die Testrunde geht. Der Hinterbau hat ein schön straffes Race Setup und fährt sich sportlich direkt, ohne das Plus an Laufruhe missen zu lassen, wegen dem man überhaupt ein Fully im CC-Bereich fährt. Einzig an den schmalen Carbonlenker kann ich mich nicht so recht gewöhnen - ginge es nach mir, so würden wir auch beim CC-Heizen mindestens 685mm breite Lenker fahren...

Aber weiter den Berg hinauf: willig erklimmt das Bike die steilen, teilweise arg wurzeligen Rampen und der federleichte DT Swiss Carbondämper sorgt zusammen mit der toll arbeitenden Rock Shox SID für angenehme Ruhe im Fahrwerk. Grobe Unebenheiten werden unauffällig gefiltert und das Hinterrad für beste Traktion am Boden gehalten, während so wenig Energie wie möglich aufgesaugt wird. Mit sportlicher aber nicht zu gestreckter Sitzposition klettert es sich auf dem Nicolai vorzüglich - es fällt gar nicht auf, dass am Hinterrad wahlweise 95 ider 115mm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen. Als es Richtung Bikepark wieder abwärts geht, vergesse ich dann fast, dass ich ein reinrassiges CC-Fully unterm Hintern habe. Nun zeigt sich das Bike schluckfreudig und folgt - dank der im Vergleich zur Vorgängerversion deutlich steiferen SID an der Front - willig dem eingeschlagenen Kurs. Diese Eigenschaft ist Kalle Nicolai besonders wichtig: wie er mir später verrät, geht es ihm nicht so sehr um das Rahmengewicht (trotzdem leichte 2350g inkl. DT Dämpfer und Titanschrauben; Größe S; eloxiert), als viel mehr darum, dass das Bike auch so einiges wegstecken kann und steif und stabil auf jeder Strecke liegt. Aus diesem Grund werde es bei ihm auch kein Carbon sondern viel mehr mit Extra Love veredeltes Alu in Reinform geben, was momentan immer noch der beste Kompromiss zwischen Stabilität und Leichtbau ist. Und trotzdem finden sich an dem Rahmen einige sehr interessante und zukunftsweisende Details. Der robuste Hinterbau steckt voller Überraschungen und bietet Kunsttoffgleitlager die sich um ceramicbeschichtete Lagerachsen drehen an Stelle von herkömmlichen gedichteten Kugellagern auf Stahl- oder Aluminiumachsen. Die Vorteile: weniger Reibung, weniger Gewicht, längere Haltbarkeit und weniger Dreckanfälligkeit. Das dieses Konzept Zukunft hat beweißt auch, dass e13 bei seinen neuen Staccato Pedalen auf Gleitlager setzen wird.

Hier zeigt sich, dass das Helius RC nach wie vor ein heißer Renner ist, der ganz nach Art des Hauses auf die Wünsche des Fahrers zugeschnitten werden kann - sei es Farbe, Eloxierung, Dämpfer, Lagerung oder die eigene Wunschgeometrie. Die Jungs bei Nicolai haben für jeden Wunsch ein offenes Ohr, damit das Bike bergauf und bergab den Fahrer oder die Fahrerin glücklich macht.
Als ich am Ende des Tages mit dem 4x und DH Fahren fertig bin spreche ich Kalle Nicolai auf eine Idee an, die mir den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Kopf gehen wollte... in meinen Augen ist das Helius RC mit 115mm die ideale Basis für ein 4x-Race Fully... ähnlich dem Blur 4x von Santa Cruz, das auch auf dem CC-Modell Blur basiert... mal sehen, ob sich da für die neue Saison was drehen lässt?

Tobi


----------



## old_school (21. September 2008)

nuts schrieb:


> Einzig an den schmalen Carbonlenker kann ich mich nicht so recht gewöhnen -


Das kann ich nachempfinden, ich muss gestehen, mir hat dieser Lenker sogar ein wenig Angst gemacht.
Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Testbericht!


----------



## bardenberger (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Ende Juli 2008 ist es da und hat mich in der Zwischenzeit schon beim Transschwarzwald begleitet. Und, was soll ich sagen ... einfach 








Mehr Bilder gibt es übrigens im entsprechenden Album.

Bis dann,
Bardenberger


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

sehr geil  was wiegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bardenberger (6. Oktober 2008)

Das RC wiegt ehrliche 11,1 kg ... mit anderen Pedalen und Laufrädern wäre sicherlich noch mindestens ein halbes Kilo drin, aber ich will fahren und nicht reparieren 

Ist übrigens mein erstes Fully und ich war von der Performance wirklich überrascht. Kein Wippen, sehr neutral und direkt, klettert fast besser als meine Hardtails.


Grüsse,
Bardenberger


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> und ich war von der Performance wirklich überrascht. Kein Wippen, sehr neutral und direkt, klettert fast besser als meine Hardtails.
> 
> 
> Grüsse,
> Bardenberger



Das hätte ich dir gleich sagen können , mein Fully ist auch seehhhhr Antriebsneutral, und mit dem gehen auch 1000hm plus, trotz Ü-19kg 
Sehr feine Kiste haste da 

Glückwunsch 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## luck01 (7. Oktober 2008)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit Ende Juli 2008 ist es da und hat mich in der Zwischenzeit schon beim Transschwarzwald begleitet. Und, was soll ich sagen ... einfach
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch ausgeprochen gut! 

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit der Syntace Sattelstütze,
vielleicht hast du sie auch gewogen?

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## Testmaen (7. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließßen: ein Traum in schwarz.


----------



## bardenberger (7. Oktober 2008)

luck01 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch ausgeprochen gut!
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit der Syntace Sattelstütze,
> vielleicht hast du sie auch gewogen?
> ...




Die Sattelstütze finde ich genial, insbesondere die Sattelklemmung ist toll gelöst, vom Finish will ich garnicht erst reden . Habe die Stütze in 27,2 seit mehr als einem Jahr auch in meinem Cinelli ... absolut problemlos. Nachteil der Sattelstütze sind u.a. Gewicht (ungekürzt  220 g), Preis und vielleicht mangelnder Komfort durch ausgesprochene Steifigkeit.

Aber ist halt ein Syntaceteil und somit ein "must have" für mich.


Grüsse,
CZ


----------



## José94 (10. Oktober 2008)

Was sind das für LAufräder ?


----------



## Testmaen (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier die Parts-Liste aus dem Gesamt-Helius-Thread:


----------



## corfrimor (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal mit besseren Bildern und kleinem Update.


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine oder besser zwei Fragen an @corfrimor:

1. Du hast Deinen Vorbau negativ montiert. Schlägt Dein Bremshebel/GripShift an das Oberrohr wenn Du den Lenker umschlägst? Wieviel Spacer hast Du unter dem Vorbau?

2. Die Befestigung für den Dämpfer-Lockout. Hast Du Dir das von Nicolai direkt anschweissen lassen oder ist das Standard. (gute Lösung)

Danke im Voraus für Deine Antwort.

PS: Spare schon kräftig auf das RC, da ich Nicolai-Fan bin. Fahre selber ein Helius FR und ein Simplon Stomp. Das Helius RC kam leider 3 Monate zu spät auf den Markt, sonst hätte ich mir statt des Stomp´s das RC sofort geholt.

Gruß aus Bayern
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (28. Januar 2009)

Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> eine oder besser zwei Fragen an @corfrimor:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo corfrimor,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Würde auch gerne jetzt Biken gehen, muss aber noch arbeiten. Daher nachher nur auf die Rolle....

Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht. Es werden eher die Bremshebel abreißen, wenn der Lenker umschlägt. Einem Freund von mir ist genau das beim 24h-Rennen in München passiert. Komplett das Oberrohr vom Canyon Lux aufgerissen -> Schrott. Daher habe ich bei mir am Stomp nun den VRO-Vorbau installiert. Macht mit einem Duraflite-Carbon Lenker kaum ein Mehrgewicht aus (vorher F99 mit Vector Lowriser Carbon). Und Avid Ultimate und GripShift passen übers Oberrohr. In eine Alu-Oberrohr von Nicolai habe ich allerdings mehr Vertrauen.

Warum hast Du ein kürzeres Steuerrohr genommen? Damit ne 120er Gabel besser reinpasst? Hat das mit dem Steuerrohr extra gekostet?

Danke für den Tip mit der Zugführung für den Dämpfertausch.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (28. Januar 2009)

Frage an alle Helius RC Besitzer,

hat jemand einen Helius RC-Rahmen in *Größe L, eloxiert mit dem Carbon-Dämpfer von DT?*
Mich interessiert das genaue *Gewicht* in der Rahmengröße.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## abbath (28. Januar 2009)

Man muss die Bremshebel auch nicht mit 200Nm anziehen...


----------



## corfrimor (28. Januar 2009)

Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Hallo corfrimor,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort. Würde auch gerne jetzt Biken gehen, muss aber noch arbeiten. Daher nachher nur auf die Rolle....
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

das mit dem Lux Deines Freundes ist ja echt übel! Vielleicht sollte man sich abbaths Tip zu Herzen nehmen und die Bremshebel wirklich nur so fest anziehen, daß sie sich im Notfall wegdrehen können. Aber wie Du sagtest, Alu ist kein Carbon.

Der Hauptgrund für das kurze Steuerrohr sind übrigens meine kurzen Beine. Ich habe bei den meisten Rädern das Problem, daß ich wegen der entsprechend niedrigen Sitzhöhe auch ohne Spacer und mit umgedrehten Vorbau nur sehr wenig Sattelüberhöhung hinbekomme, v.a. mit 100mm oder 120mm-Gabeln (deswegen wäre ein höherer Vorbau zum Schutz des Oberrohrs für mich auch keine Option). Bevor ich das Helius RC bestellt habe, habe ich mich deshalb auf 'nem Serotta-Size-Cycle komplett vermessen lassen und anschließend die Geometrie von Nicolai so auslegen lassen, daß ich die Sitzposition je nach Auswahl der Federgabel und Anbauteile von komfortabel bis sportlich gestalten kann. Der Rahmen ist sozusagen neutral ausgelegt, der Feinschliff erfolgt über die Parts. 

Was ein kürzeres Steuerrohr allein kostet, weiß ich nicht genau, da mein Rahmen komplett custom-made ist. Ich denke aber, daß der Aufpreis überschaubar sein dürfte. Schau mal in der Preisliste (www.nicolai.net) unter Optionen nach, da müßte es stehen. 

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß auf der Rolle  (ich bin fies, ich weiß)

corfrimor


----------



## abbath (28. Januar 2009)

Gab es nicht mal von Reset 'nen Steuersatz mit Anschlagbegrenzung? Ich hatte bei meinem alten Cdale Hardtail das Problem, dass das Lenkerende gegen den Rahmen schlagen konnte - und da kann man im Gegensatz zu den Bremshebeln (fetten! - obwohl, schadet das bei Plastiklenkern?) nicht viel machen. Bremshebel wirklich nur so festziehen, wie unbedingt nötig.

Macht ja nicht viel Sinn, sich den Lenker höherzusetzen und dann passt die Geo nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (29. Januar 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mal von Reset 'nen Steuersatz mit Anschlagbegrenzung?



Ich glaub den gibts immer noch von Trickstuff.


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen Helius RC-Rahmen in *Größe L, eloxiert mit dem Carbon-Dämpfer von DT?*
Mich interessiert das genaue *Gewicht* in der Rahmengröße.

Ist hier niemand im Forum der mir das beantworten kann??

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## sekt88 (13. Februar 2009)

meine "L", schwarzeloxierte, mit dt swiss carbon,  hat 2,6 kg. 

Kompletes Rad hat  10,6 kg


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (16. Februar 2009)

@sekt88
danke für die Info. So in etwa habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Hast Du ne Teileliste wie Du auf die 10,6 kg kommst?! 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## corfrimor (16. Februar 2009)

Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> @sekt88
> Hast Du ne Teileliste wie Du auf die 10,6 kg kommst?!



Eine Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren. Meins wiegt in M 11kg und ich suche noch nach sinnvollen Einsparmöglichkeiten.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## sekt88 (16. Februar 2009)

Nicolai Helius RC, 10,6 kg

rame: Helius RC Black Anodized (2.6Kg)
Chris King Hubs, Iso disc (170 g Front, 345g Rear) red
Chris King Bottom Bracket
ZTR Olympic Rims, (330g, 333g)
DT swiss Super comps, 2.0, 1.8 (145g)
Formula Oro Puro (160/160)
Magura Durin 100mm (1440g)
DT swiss Carbon Shock
SRAM X.0 Triggers
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk Med. 
08` XTR Umwerfer
06`XTR Kurbel, TA Specialties Kettenblätter
Quartz Carbon Pedalen (220g ink. KLeats)
Thomson Eliet Sattlestutz
Syntace f99 Stem
Syntace Carbon Duraflite Lenker
Chris King head set red
Gore Ride one Cables
Tune Seatpost clamp
Tune Skewers
08´ XTR 11-32 Kassette (225g)
SRAM Hollowpin Chain
2.1 Maxxis Ignitor 469g Vorn
2.1 Maxxis Monorail 490g Hinten
2x Maxxis flyweight Schlauch 250g


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Februar 2009)

geile teile die rcs


----------



## Dropschisser (21. April 2009)

Zitat von bardenberger  
Hallo zusammen,

seit Ende Juli 2008 ist es da und hat mich in der Zwischenzeit schon beim Transschwarzwald begleitet. Und, was soll ich sagen ... einfach 




Mehr Bilder gibt es übrigens im entsprechenden Album.

Bis dann,
Bardenberger


Hallo Bardenberger,

ich habe eine Frage zu Deiner Teileliste, die Testmaen für Dich reingesetzt hat.
Du hast die DT-Swiss 4.1er Felgen mit Tubeless Schwalbe Reifen aufgebaut (mit Milch). Wie kommst Du damit zurecht, da es ja eigentlich keine Tubelessfelgen sind? Hat das Vorteile gegenüber normale Reifen auf der Felge?

Danke für die Info.


----------



## bardenberger (21. April 2009)

Also, das Tubeless-System funktioniert jetzt seit fast einem Jahr perfekt. Bisher hatte ich keinen Platten trotz diverser Dornen und anderer Dinge im Reifen. Die Latexmilch hat selbst grössere Löcher innerhalb kürzester Zeit abgedichtet. Allerdings nutze ich nach anfänglichen Versuchen mit Standard-Faltreifen inzwischen die entsprechenden UST-Reifen. Diese sind insgesamt "dichter" und ich habe selbst über Wochen keinen nennenswerten Druckverlust. Das Ganze funktioniert aber auch mit den Standard-Faltreifen, allerdings hatte ich da öfter mal schleichenden Druckverlust.

Alles in allem ein tolles System ... ich frage mich wirklich warum ich das nicht schon eher realisiert habe. 


Grüsse,
Bardenberger


----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle,

weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht, ob man bei einem RC in Größe S auch eine 0,75l oder wenigstens 0,5l Trinkflasche in den Flaschenhalter bekommt?

Meine Frau will jetzt nämlich auch ein RC  

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (19. Juni 2009)

Größe M = viel Platz


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info ,

aber daß es bei M paßt, wußte ich bereits. 

Ich fahre ein RC mit 'ner Maßgeometrie. 590mm Oberrohr (= Größe M) aber kürzeres Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr zwischen Größe M und S und leicht abgesenktes Oberrohr. 

Das Rahmendreieck ist also etwas kleiner als bei Größe M, trotzdem paßt eine 0,75l-Flasche noch rein. Viel Platz ist aber nicht mehr und deshalb fürchte ich, daß es beim S-Rahmen nicht mehr reichen könnte.

Wenn also jemand ein Helius RC in Größe S besitzt und mir sagen könnte, wie's da flaschenmäßig aussieht, wäre das super.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Baelko (20. Juni 2009)

@frankweber....schlaue Wahl die Züge auf's Unterrohr zu legen. Ich habe sie beim RC auf dem Oberrohr. Schwerer Fehler...kann nur jedem davon abraten. Egal wie man die Züge/Leitungen am Sitzrohr legt....außen oder durch das Dreieck von den Verstärkungsblechen....die Züge scheuern immer irgendwo am Eloxat.

BTW...in welchen Mittelgebirge wohnst du denn? Das ist ja eine beachtliche N Flotte


----------



## frankweber (20. Juni 2009)

Hi 
das ist die neue Zugverlegung, welche Nicolai als Serie durchsetzen möchte, da Schalten so dauerhaft stressfrei bleiben soll.
Mittelgebirge = Taunus

Gruß und happytrails Frank


----------



## k-epsilon (20. Juni 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info ,
> 
> Wenn also jemand ein Helius RC in Größe S besitzt und mir sagen könnte, wie's da flaschenmäßig aussieht, wäre das super.
> 
> corfrimor



ich hab' ein RC in Groesse S und habe die Bohrungen fuer den Flaschenhalter so weit wie moeglich unten anbringen lassen. Damit passt eine 0.75 l Flasche in den Rahmen und stoesst auch nicht an den Lock-out Hebel.

Allerdings bin ich bei dem Rahmen mit einem Detail gar nicht zufrieden. Meine Schrittlaenge ist 78 cm und ich fahre (normalerweise) eine zweifach Kurbel mit einem kleinen Q-Faktor (das ist der Abstand zwischen den Kurbeln). Beim Fahren bin ich dann mit den Hacken an die Sitzstreben gestossen. Ursache ist die Position des Lagers und der Anlenkung der Sitzstrebe im Rahmen bei der kleinen Rahmengroesse. Ich bin jetzt auf eine XTR-Kurbel umgestiegen. Aber auch damit ist der Abstand zwischen Hacke und Sitzstrebe eher klein (wenn die Fuesse exakt parallel zum Rahmen stehen max. 3 mm auf jeder Seite). Ich ueberlege deshalb den Rahmen wieder zu verkaufen.


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2009)

k-epsilon schrieb:


> ich hab' ein RC in Groesse S und habe die Bohrungen fuer den Flaschenhalter so weit wie moeglich unten anbringen lassen. Damit passt eine 0.75 l Flasche in den Rahmen und stoesst auch nicht an den Lock-out Hebel.



Freut mich zu hören. Danke für die Info 



k-epsilon schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich bei dem Rahmen mit einem Detail gar nicht zufrieden. Meine Schrittlaenge ist 78 cm und ich fahre (normalerweise) eine zweifach Kurbel mit einem kleinen Q-Faktor (das ist der Abstand zwischen den Kurbeln). Beim Fahren bin ich dann mit den Hacken an die Sitzstreben gestossen. Ursache ist die Position des Lagers und der Anlenkung der Sitzstrebe im Rahmen bei der kleinen Rahmengroesse. Ich bin jetzt auf eine XTR-Kurbel umgestiegen. Aber auch damit ist der Abstand zwischen Hacke und Sitzstrebe eher klein (wenn die Fuesse exakt parallel zum Rahmen stehen max. 3 mm auf jeder Seite). Ich ueberlege deshalb den Rahmen wieder zu verkaufen.



Das ist natürlich schlecht! Aber stößt Du wirklich an die Sitzstrebe, nicht an die Kettenstrebe? Und was für eine Schuhgröße hast Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?

Falls Du den Rahmen wirklich verkaufen willst und das Problem bei meiner Frau nicht ebenfalls auftreten sollte (vielleicht paßt das mit kleineren Füßen ja besser), hätten wir unter Umständen Interesse. Wie sieht der Rahmen denn aus?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> @frankweber....schlaue Wahl die Züge auf's Unterrohr zu legen. Ich habe sie beim RC auf dem Oberrohr. Schwerer Fehler...kann nur jedem davon abraten. Egal wie man die Züge/Leitungen am Sitzrohr legt....außen oder durch das Dreieck von den Verstärkungsblechen....die Züge scheuern immer irgendwo am Eloxat.
> 
> BTW...in welchen Mittelgebirge wohnst du denn? Das ist ja eine beachtliche N Flotte



Das ist der einzige Kritikpunkt, der mir am RC einfällt. Bei mir scheuert zwar nix (hab' gefährdete Stellen einfach mit schwarzem Tape abgeklebt), sieht aber nicht so schön aus. Ich Depp hab' das bei der Bestellung einfach vergessen 

Weiß jemand, warum man Züge überhaupt auf dem Oberrohr verlegt? Bei Cyclocrossern geht's ums Tragen, aber warum beim Bike? Gibt's da einen bestimmten Grund (abgesehen davon, daß die Züge halt irgendwo hin müssen)?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## k-epsilon (22. Juni 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Falls Du den Rahmen wirklich verkaufen willst und das Problem bei meiner Frau nicht ebenfalls auftreten sollte (vielleicht paßt das mit kleineren Füßen ja besser), hätten wir unter Umständen Interesse. Wie sieht der Rahmen denn aus?



Hallo!

der Rahmen ist rot (Pulver) und der Hinterbau schwarz (Elox.). Ich komme aus Wesel (NRW). Wenn das von Euch nicht zu weit weg ist, koennt Ihr Euch das Rad ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Walton09 (22. Juni 2009)

Nice forum but i don understand german, but heres the Heilus RC i build for my customer  the complete build is 10.2kg but he complains its too light now!



























http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com/2009/06/12/possibly-the-lightest/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (26. Juni 2009)

Mein beinahe fertiges RC:













URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/397205]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]






















Das Tubeless Ste fehlt mir noch - aber Tune wird es schon irgendwann liefern. 

erster Fahreindruck war extrem gut, muß aber doch noch richtig abstimmen und die Kette ölen etc, funzt aber alles schon prima soweit.

Gruß aus dem Taunus

Frank


----------



## Testmaen (26. Juni 2009)

Schickes Gerät!


----------



## OldSchool (26. Juni 2009)

Ja sieht richtig gut aus!

Damit kannst du richtig Gas geben. Hast du das mehr für Touren aufgebaut oder fährst du damit Rennen?


----------



## frankweber (26. Juni 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja sieht richtig gut aus!
> 
> Damit kannst du richtig Gas geben. Hast du das mehr für Touren aufgebaut oder fährst du damit Rennen?


 

Denke es wird sicher auch mal wieder das eine oder andere Marathon oder 24 Std Rennen etc werden.
Generell bin ich aber sozusagen bekennender Soulrider.
Biken geniessen in geiler Landschaft und mit nem tollen Rad, was am Besten auch immer super funktioniert. - nem nicolai eben 

Auf jeden Fall geht es ab wie Lumpi das Teilchen.

Wiegt ca 10.7 kg mit Pedalen mit nem recht ordentlichen Reifen und nicht so nem Poserkram aus Gummi.

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (27. Juni 2009)

Probefahrt war ausgiebig und das Fazit:

Saugeiles Teil und alles hat auf Anhieb funktioniert und war am rechten Platz ; die einzige Abstimmung war, dem Dämpfer etwas mehr Luft und mehr Dämpfung zu verpassen - sonst auf Anhieb perfekt. 

Das Teil ist sehr agil und reagiert auf jeden kleinsten Antritt mit super Vortrieb, die 
Carbonkurbel ist bocksteif und das Innenlager und die Naben laufen so samtig weich, wie es nur sein kann. 

Rundum zufrieden, war ne gute Entscheidung, nächste Woche kommt das Ac, dann darf ich wieder basteln.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2009)

ohman saugeile bikes hier... nein ic brauche kein rc nein ich brauche kein rc ich brauche in rc ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luck01 (27. Juni 2009)

Ein SUPER Gerät 

Könntest Du bitte mal eine Teilelieste erstellen.

Ein richtiges Traumbike hast Du da


----------



## frankweber (27. Juni 2009)

*Teil*
*Größe*
*Hersteller*
*Gewicht*
*Farbe*

Rahmen Helius RC
M
Nicolai

2350g
schwarz

Dämfer
165 mm
DT Swiss

150g
original

Red Elox 
Extra Love
Nicolai

neutral
rot

diverse Schrauben 
Alu / titan
Diverse

43g - 
rot / silbern

RD & FD
Zugverlegung
Nicolai

neutral


Kette
KMC
KMC

236g 


Laufräder
cremedelacreme
Tune

1408g 
rote Nabe/ Nippel

Speichenmagnet
Seltene Erden
Tune

neutral
schwarz

Tubelessset
Notubes
Tune

120g


Umwerfer
XTR
Shimano

150g
SchwarzChrome

Schaltung
XO medium
Sram

200g
SchwarzChrome

Trigger
XO
Sram

189g
carbon

Züge
ride on
Gore

75g
schwarz

Bremsen
R1 180/180
Formula

667g
SchwarzChrome

Steuersatz
Sage
Crankbrothers

92g
schwarz /Grün

Kurbel
Next Sl
Race Face

622g
carbon

Innenlager
Hollowlite
Reset

76g
rot

Gabel
32F120RLC 15 QR
Fox

1721g
schwarz

Lenker
Next 3/4 
Race Face

184g
schwarz

Vorbau
X4 90 mm 10 Grad
Thomson

160g
schwarz

Sattel
SLR Carbonio
Selle Italia

129g
schwarz

Sattelstütze
Masterpiece 31.6/ 35
Thomson

198g
schwarz

Reifen
Aspen
Maxxis

1232g
schwarz

Cassette
PG 990 11-32
Sram

281g
silber/rot

Sattelspanner
Würger
Tune

32g
rot

Achsspanner hi
Ac 17
Tune

30g
schwarz

Kleinteile, Fett etc



75g


Pedale
Pedal 1 Titan
Reset

290g
schwarz

Griffe 
Race Face odi lock 
R.Face

98 g
schwarz rot 








Gewicht total



*10722 g*









zu 19
Sonderfarbe schwarz



schwarz

zu 8
Princess 15*rot* mit CX RAY und *roten* Alunippeln, ZTR Flow Felgen und Prince *rot *
Prince *rot*


----------



## frankweber (27. Juni 2009)

sorry irgendwie geht das nicht mit meiner Excel Tabelle, dafür ein paar Bilder in freier Natur:


----------



## wildermarkus (27. Juni 2009)

Wirklich schönes Rad


----------



## zwops (27. Juni 2009)

unglaublich...ich dachte mein helius fr wäre schon geil auf extra love rot elox getrimmt, aber du setzt dem ganzen die krone auf. einfach geil 
wobei der geschätzte gesamtpreis des schätzchens natürlich einen gewissen gesunden grad der perversion vermuten lässt 
dafür sprechen schon die geilen reset pedale...


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Juni 2009)

Bis ins allerkleinste Detail durchgestylt, ein echter Kracher!


----------



## luck01 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Frank,

ich hab die Exeltabelle in ein Grafikprogramm z. B. Paint
kopiert. Danach hab ich die Grafik hochgeladen

Grüße 

Lutz


----------



## schneibsteinhau (29. Juni 2009)

@corfirmor
Thema Flaschenhalter bei Rahmen in S.
Meine Frau fährt das RC in S. Es geht von den Standardflaschen nur eine 0,5Liter gut hinein.
Allerdings gibt es so PET-Flaschen von verschiedenen Mineralwasser-"Herstellern" mit 0,7 und 0,75. Die sind schmaler und stossen somit nicht an den LO. So funktioniert es ganz gut.


----------



## corfrimor (29. Juni 2009)

k-epsilon schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> der Rahmen ist rot (Pulver) und der Hinterbau schwarz (Elox.).



Na dann wird's vermutlich eher nix. Die Farbkombi gefällt meiner Frau nicht so, zudem will sie auch aus Gewichtsgründen eigentlich lieber komplett Eloxal. Trotzdem danke!

Entschuldige übrigens die späte Antwort - hab' ich irgendwie verpeilt.



schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> @corfirmor
> Thema Flaschenhalter bei Rahmen in S.
> Meine Frau fährt das RC in S. Es geht von den Standardflaschen nur eine 0,5Liter gut hinein.
> Allerdings gibt es so PET-Flaschen von verschiedenen Mineralwasser-"Herstellern" mit 0,7 und 0,75. Die sind schmaler und stossen somit nicht an den LO. So funktioniert es ganz gut.



Danke für die Info. Aber ich denke, wir machen's dann einfach wie k-epsilon und lassen die Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter extra tief anbringen. Dann sollte auch 'ne normale 0,75 l-Flasche hineinpassen.

Viele Grüße und noch einmal danke,

corfrimor


----------



## schneibsteinhau (30. Juni 2009)

pass aber auf, daß dann die Schuhe beim Pedalieren nicht an der Flasche oder dem Flaschenhalter streifen, wenn der Flaschenhalter zu tief kommt. 
Habe auch eine nette Konstruktion mit einer Trägerplatte und zwei Flaschenhaltern drauf gesehen. Diese stehen dann etwas schräg raus und so gingen 2x 0,5 Liter-Flaschen drauf. Kann man sich selbst auch herstellen. Optik ist allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christschisl (18. August 2009)

Hier mal mein Nicolai Helius RC kurz vor dem diesjährigen AlpX 
Zu der Flaschenhaltersache weis ich leider keine Lösung. 
Mein Helius ist auch Grösse S und ich bleibe manchmal am Lockouthebel hängen beim rausziehen der Flasche


----------



## corfrimor (18. August 2009)

Schön schön! 

Ist das 'ne 100er oder 'ne 120er Fox? 

Viel Spaß übrigens beim Alpencross!

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## christschisl (19. August 2009)

Das ist eine 100mm Gabel 
Der ALPX ist schon wieder Geschichte. 
Bin seid Montag wieder daheim, und hatte Heute den ersten Arbeitstag...........


----------

